
Ask HN: Why did you leave your job? - phonebucket
Assuming you have resigned from a role in the past, what were your motivating factors?<p>Follow up questions: Did your employer have a realistic chance of making you stay? If so, how?
======
emteycz
Either I was not compensated properly (= somebody offered more than the
current employer did) or the work(place) was not good. So no realistic chance.

~~~
phonebucket
Why no realistic chance? Was the work environment rotten and static? Was a
raise not possible?

~~~
emteycz
When I said somebody else offered more, I meant even more than a raise would
cover. Like the other commenter said, significant raises similar to jobhopping
are a very unusual thing.

Yes, some places where I worked were very rotten, and with me not being in the
HQ but in an 'eastern' (European) office, also no chance of changing that from
my position.

